# Pentax ME NOT WORKING



## BrettMikaluk (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey there! So I bought this used Pentax ME (not the ME Super, just ME) and it worked awesome for the first roll and a half of film. But it suddenly stopped using the exposure meter and eventually the LED in the lens died. Now the auto mode doesn't work and the one time the LED came back on, the shutter would stick open and ruin the image being taken...

Not sure if anyone has had this happen before but if anyone has suggestions to possibly fix this it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## limr (Apr 6, 2016)

BrettMikaluk said:


> Hey there! So I bought this used Pentax ME (not the ME Super, just ME) and it worked awesome for the first roll and a half of film. But it suddenly stopped using the exposure meter and eventually the LED in the lens died. Now the auto mode doesn't work and the one time the LED came back on, the shutter would stick open and ruin the image being taken...
> 
> Not sure if anyone has had this happen before but if anyone has suggestions to possibly fix this it would be greatly appreciated!



Have you tried changing the battery?


----------



## BrettMikaluk (Apr 6, 2016)

limr said:


> Have you tried changing the battery?



Yea I bought new batteries as soon as I got it, and tried switching them out with others at my house


----------



## limr (Apr 6, 2016)

BrettMikaluk said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried changing the battery?
> ...



With new batteries and all the things run by that battery going wonky, it could be a faulty contact somewhere. I'm not used to cameras with electronics so with that bit of vague diagnosis, I've kind of exhausted my "expertise." 

There are a few people on here who tinker with cameras. @dxqcanada for example might have some advice. @jcdeboever has fixed a few cameras, too. If nothing else, I know a good Pentax repair guy, though here's down here in the States (don't know if he ships to/from Canada): Home


----------



## BrettMikaluk (Apr 7, 2016)

limr said:


> BrettMikaluk said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Thanks friend! I'll look a little deeper into it and see if I can find something!


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 7, 2016)

I think I've got a service manual for the ME somewhere, don't know if it'll help though.
I never had any problems with my ME, even after a strap failed while I was cycling (causing my camera to bounce along the road) . It survived a motorway accident too, though that did ruin the flash shoe, and lens.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 7, 2016)

If the batteries are good and installed correctly, then it could be the contacts. You would need to pull the bottom plate to access the contacts for the battery. Shutter switch and advance lever contacts are accessed from top plate removal. You could try moving the advance lever slightly to see if you can get the meter to respond. You could also check the batteries with a multi meter or take into a battery store to rule that out.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 7, 2016)

It can be a problem with older cameras; they sit unused for years, then they get tested, test ok, and get sold as working; the buyer starts using them daily..and within a week or two something finally gives out.


----------



## compur (Apr 7, 2016)

If I found a Pentax ME that worked at all I think I might faint.  I haven't seen a working one in a long while.  All of their M-series cameras were most unreliable except maybe the MX but even that one is  often found with problems these days.

BTW, I don't mean to pick on Pentax. Lots of cameras of that same era were also lemons. Even Leica had trouble (e.g., the R4) incorporating the new electronic bells and whistles into cameras. The public wanted more automation and camera manufacturers raced to stuff every electronic auto-gizmo they could think of into their designs.


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 7, 2016)

A bargain PK SLR can be Chinon's CE-4. Fully manual 8s-1/1000 or metered auto, AE lock button, split-prism finder.

Unless my memory's tricking me, it's very similar/ the same as the Contax 139Q; even the vinyl falls off the same  Feels the same, looks the same, very compact.

I bought one recently with clean 1.4/50 and 2.8/24 lenses for approx USD $22 (battery included).

How could i decline!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 7, 2016)

Hmm, does sound like the camera is not getting enough power.
As mentioned, check to see if the battery contacts are clean.
Also it is possible your new batteries suck ... try to find SR44/G13, they are silver-oxide instead of the LR44 which is an alkaline battery.


----------



## BrettMikaluk (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll be looking at it sometime this weekend and hopefully get it working!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 9, 2016)

Make sure there is no corrosion inside the electronics of the camera, if the batteries were stored in it, there's a good chance there is corrosion.


----------



## ignas35mm (Dec 2, 2020)

BrettMikaluk said:


> Hey there! So I bought this used Pentax ME (not the ME Super, just ME) and it worked awesome for the first roll and a half of film. But it suddenly stopped using the exposure meter and eventually the LED in the lens died. Now the auto mode doesn't work and the one time the LED came back on, the shutter would stick open and ruin the image being taken...
> 
> Not sure if anyone has had this happen before but if anyone has suggestions to possibly fix this it would be greatly appreciated!



If any body else has the same problem as I and the OP of the thread had try buying correct batteries. The battery's on my Pentax me died so I bought  new ones LR44 they are the same size but they are Alkaline and the original batteries that came with Pentax me are Silver oxide That are marked SR44/G13 after i changed my batteries to Silver oxide ones the camera auto shutterrpeed came back to life like nothing happened. I hope this help anyone trying to solve why the auto shutter stopped working


----------

